# Black wheel bolts - where to buy?



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone replaced their chrome/silver wheel bolts for black ones to match black wheels?

The car in question is a 2018 Clio RS with gloss black alloys but chrome/silver bolts currently.

I’m after replacing all 20 incl the 4 locking nuts for black ones as I know the chrome/silver ones will bug my OCD when I come to details the car.

Does anyone know the exact thread, bolt length and taper for this car and more so, where can I get them from in black?

TIA.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at this link, chum.

https://www.wheel-size.com/size/renault/clio/2018/#trim-16-rs-eudm-197

The quoted specs show the wheel bolts being an M12x1.5. Don't know length or taper though.

Would you consider painting them?

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

How about a set of wheel bolt covers like Audi & VW do?.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Have a look at this link, chum.
> 
> https://www.wheel-size.com/size/renault/clio/2018/#trim-16-rs-eudm-197
> 
> ...





VW STEVE. said:


> How about a set of wheel bolt covers like Audi & VW do?.


Cheers Niall/Steve.

Painting would still mean the bolts would suffer sockets marks/paint damage I reckon and covers I'm not overly fussed with in truth.

M12 x 1.5 with a 60 degree taper seems to be the common size for the Clio.

I'll get looking for some. Thx for the link Niall.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've just bought a set of silicone covers for mine
Off Amazon, only about £11 if memory serves

I'll stick a coat of something on them so they keep nice for a bit


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

dchapman88 said:


> I've just bought a set of silicone covers for mine
> Off Amazon, only about £11 if memory serves
> 
> I'll stick a coat of something on them so they keep nice for a bit


Silicon covers?

Do you have a pic/link to them buddy?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How about spray painting them in a nice gloss black?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How about spray painting them in a nice gloss black?


I'm not sure if the paint will last/get damaged by the socket.

I'd also have to have them all off the car for a decent period of time to prep/paint and then let them dry.

For the sake of hopefully, sub £30, I can just replace the whole lot, wheel by wheel.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> Silicon covers?
> 
> Do you have a pic/link to them buddy?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B017IVGVWE/ref=pe_1909131_77697121_tnp_email_TE_AMZLdp_1

These are the ones 
They seem of a reasonable quality mate 
Not gloss black tho


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

dchapman88 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B017IVGVWE/ref=pe_1909131_77697121_tnp_email_TE_AMZLdp_1
> 
> These are the ones
> They seem of a reasonable quality mate
> Not gloss black tho


I like the look of those!!!

Added to shopping basket.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cookies said:


> I like the look of those!!!
> 
> Added to shopping basket.
> 
> ...


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cookies said:


> I like the look of those!!!
> 
> Added to shopping basket.
> 
> ...


Have a look at them on my juke in the car park at waxstock....


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Chemical blacking maybe another option depending on the finish


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> For that much, they'll be worth a punt and then bin them if they are no good.


That's kinda what I was thinking!!

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

dchapman88 said:


> Have a look at them on my juke in the car park at waxstock....


Lol. I'll need flippin good eyesight!!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Lol. I'll need flippin good eyesight!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Haha 
It was a really weak attempt to try and get you to come!

Shouldn't have spent all your money in Florida! Lol


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Painting would still mean the bolts would suffer sockets marks/paint damage I reckon and covers I'm not overly fussed with in truth.


The **** that did my tyres didn't hold the gun on the bolts properly and damaged a few of them. The black on BMW wheel nuts is only on the surface and the idiot managed to burr over the edges that then shows the shiny metal underneath.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Driftworks do anodised black lug nuts and tuner nuts https://www.driftworks.com/wheels-and-accessories/wheel-nuts/

I've a set of their titanium effect (petrol) tuner nuts and matching lock nuts.


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 4, 2010)

Try Mcgard who do the locking wheel nuts etc - they do a range of bolts in black https://www.mcgard.de/automobil/radbefestigungen/radbolzen.html


----------

